# URGENTE!!!!!! Se hunde el sector del automóvil



## urano (19 Ene 2022)

Otra caída histórica: las ventas de coches europeas se hunden un 22% en diciembre y cuatro millones en dos años


Los primeros análisis apuntaban a un año catastrófico en las ventas de coches en Europa y, finalmente, ya hay datos confirmados de que así ha sido. ACEA...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (19 Ene 2022)

Si no los venden que prueben a subirlos de precio!

Es que no aprenden cómo funciona esto...


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 Ene 2022)

urano dijo:


> Otra caída histórica: las ventas de coches europeas se hunden un 22% en diciembre y cuatro millones en dos años
> 
> 
> Los primeros análisis apuntaban a un año catastrófico en las ventas de coches en Europa y, finalmente, ya hay datos confirmados de que así ha sido. ACEA...
> ...



¿Qué tiene esto de urgente?


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

De repente?


----------



## jorge (19 Ene 2022)

Impuestos brutales, posible peaje en todas las carreteras, inseguridad jurídica y social y un paro galopante. Lo raro es que sólo bajen un 22%!


----------



## CocoVin (19 Ene 2022)

Coche de segunda mano que se puedan sacar a un precio decente, aunque tengan motores con 150.000 km. Es fiabilidad.

Y visto lo visto dentro de 10 años solo tendran coche la gente pudiente.

Para que gastarse 14.000 pavos en algo que pierde dinero nada más pisar la calle. Que les den por el ass.


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Ene 2022)

Aunque aún no lleguemos a entenderlo, hay muchas posibilidades de que ese sea precisamente el objetivo buscado, destrozar la economía de consumo, que hasta ahora dábamos por algo seguro, nos están cambiando el modelo de vida, poquito a poco, acordaos de aquello de "no tendrás nada y serás feliz" 

otra cosa no sé, pero avisos, tenemos de sobra.


----------



## Baubens2 (19 Ene 2022)

Se veía venir


----------



## George Orwell (19 Ene 2022)

Las regulaciones absurdas de la UE están funcionando de cojones. Y esperaos al vehículo eléctrico. Va a salir más caro el coche que la casa.


----------



## Macacus (19 Ene 2022)

Tener coche es algo típico de la clase media así que desaparecerá con ella.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Ene 2022)

2008: 800.000 españoles se sacan el carnet de conducir.
2018: 400.000 se lo sacan.

A partir de eso, que cualquiera saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## noseyo (19 Ene 2022)

Ni en 1920 pasaba lo de ahora , que disfruten sus mierdas eléctricas y motores gasolina 1.0 de 125 CV que revientan por qué no pueden con el peso del vehículo por qué no es un utilitario


----------



## jota1971 (19 Ene 2022)

Esto es como todo somos menos se compra menos, Los Viejos no se compran Coches, pero todo es relativo los CUPRA se estan vendiendo muy bien, se hacen en la fabrica de SEAT.


----------



## weyler (19 Ene 2022)

¿no sera que no los fabrican? mi padre lleva 5 meses esperando a que le entregen un vehiculo


----------



## weyler (19 Ene 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> 2008: 800.000 españoles se sacan el carnet de conducir.
> 2018: 400.000 se lo sacan.
> 
> A partir de eso, que cualquiera saque sus conclusiones.



hay que tener en cuanta cuantos jovenes de 18 años habia en 2008 y cuantos en 2018


----------



## birdland (19 Ene 2022)

Bueno hombre , la industria del automóvil se va al carajo ,pero el sector primario va como un tiro ,bueno eso tampoco , pero el turismo si , ese si que tira ...bueno , tampoco ...y el industrial ? El transporte ?

solo mejora el sector público ...la antesala de la miseria absoluta .
pero los de los coches que se jodan , que me vendieron un Ibiza y rompió el embrague con 80 000 klms ...o algo así , verdad ?


----------



## HuskyJerk (19 Ene 2022)

Están cayendo concesionarios como miel a las moscas jajajajajajajaja
TOTAL





TION


----------



## Coln (19 Ene 2022)

Los coches deberían valer todos la mitad y mantenerlos debería costar una decima parte de lo que cuesta ahora mismo, y a partir de ahí empezamos a hablar !!!


----------



## ANS² (19 Ene 2022)

bici eléctrica con alforjas manda


----------



## Murray's (19 Ene 2022)

Aún tendrian venderse menos.

Tener un coche en España es hacer el tonto, solo lo tienes para pagar impuestos.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (19 Ene 2022)

Pero si cada vez hay más trabajo que me lo han dicho Iolanda y Perro


----------



## Kurten (20 Ene 2022)

Llevan los cuevadoritos del foro diciendo que se hunde el sector del automóvil desde que se creó este foro. Eso y que el Corte Inglés va a quebrar son el tema estrella de los futurologos burbujiles.

No parece que acierten mucho

Un saludo


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ene 2022)

Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??


Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Se vé dia si y dia también, lo de Madrid Centro solo es el último ejemplo. Los políticos, sobretodo los de la Izmierda, odian los Coches... pero no los suyos lujosos, sino el tuyo. Dia si y dia también hacen normas, prohibiciones, impuestos, con...




www.burbuja.info










Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.


Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu coche?? Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Los Bolcheviques odian que tu hijo vaya a un colegio privado, y comparta pupitre con el suyo. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (20 Ene 2022)

Land Rover 88 de 1970 manda


----------



## wysiwyg (20 Ene 2022)

urano dijo:


> Otra caída histórica: las ventas de coches europeas se hunden un 22% en diciembre y cuatro millones en dos años
> 
> 
> Los primeros análisis apuntaban a un año catastrófico en las ventas de coches en Europa y, finalmente, ya hay datos confirmados de que así ha sido. ACEA...
> ...



¿En cual estado?


----------



## ashe (20 Ene 2022)

Alto coste de mantenimiento
Aumento cada vez mas del combustible
Mas impuestos
Leyes constantemente para joder el vehiculo en propiedad

Y si a eso le sumas el patinete electrico que te ahorras todo eso ¿se preguntan el por qué?


----------



## vanderwilde (20 Ene 2022)

Los bancos no están soltando dinero para coches, porque la gente no paga los carracos, además, estos últimos años ha sido una cosa bárbara. La J y la K pasaron rápido, pero L se ven poquitos, ahí fue cuando me di cuenta que los bancos habían levantado el pie del crédito a los cochazos.

Pero si vivo en un pueblo y está macizo de cochazos que los bancos no cobran porque están puestos a nombre del abuelo o del niño, cómo se van a vender más? En España no se pueden meter 700 millones de cochazos.

El cachondeito del cochazo a catálogo y cambio cada dos años, se acabó. Eso y muchas cosas. Y me parece bien, yo no voy a estar pagándole los coches a la gente a fuerza de comisiones.

Ya llevo tiempo diciéndolo: verás cuando tengamos que pagarlos, y yo no tengo ninguno.


----------



## zirick (20 Ene 2022)

El aumento de los costes en general, la persecución policial cada día mayor, los bajos sueldos y la brutal destrucción de empleo alomejor tiene algo que ver.


----------



## jotace (20 Ene 2022)

Ayer vi un rato de anuncios y machacaban los de Kia y los de Renault con sus híbridos.



Para ellos. ¡Que se los coman con patatas!



Justo antesdeayer me hice 500 kilómetros con mi Fiesta de 2004, a puntito de caramelo están los 200.000... ¡y que dure!!


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Ene 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Si no los venden que prueben a subirlos de precio!
> 
> Es que no aprenden cómo funciona esto...



Los coches están como 10.000 euros más caros que hace unos años, coches de una misma categoría

Para colmo te los entregan en 3 a 6 meses.

Después el mercado de segunda mano está inflacionado, hay aberraciones de caso 200.000 kilómetros a precio de primera mano...

Por último han subido el precio de matriculación...


¿Qué quieren?

Qué bajen los precios


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Ene 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Coche de segunda mano que se puedan sacar a un precio decente, aunque tengan motores con 150.000 km. Es fiabilidad.
> 
> Y visto lo visto dentro de 10 años solo tendran coche la gente pudiente.
> 
> Para que gastarse 14.000 pavos en algo que pierde dinero nada más pisar la calle. Que les den por el ass.



Ya no hay coches de 14.000 euros de primera mano. No existen. No bajan de 20.000 - 30.000 euros


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (20 Ene 2022)

Duplican impuesto de matriculación y bajan las ventas?

Vaya no me lo esperaba


----------



## Okjito (20 Ene 2022)

La gente lleva 1 año esperando que les den su nueva Berlingo o la Rifter... No será que están parando la producción por algo?
Además a día de hoy quien soltaría un coche de 2010 con un motor fiable por cualquier mierda de 20k llena de pantallitas? Adoro mi Peugeot 308 del 2009...bebe un poco de aceite...pero es genial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ene 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> 2008: 800.000 españoles se sacan el carnet de conducir.
> 2018: 400.000 se lo sacan.
> 
> A partir de eso, que cualquiera saque sus conclusiones.



Pues que las academias de conducir te la clavan


----------



## Carlos París (20 Ene 2022)

Aún no ha habido nadie en el hilo que mencione que el ICE se está convirtiendo en una reliquia. Tesla lidera las ventas en Europa, por encima incluso del diésel. Y como siempre, como es en Noruega, será en el resto de paises.








Noruega está a menos de un año de acabar con el coche de gasolina: ya vende menos de 1.000 al mes


Una de las grandes innovaciones que dominan el futuro de la humanidad a corto plazo es el coche eléctrico. Al menos en apariencia. La hipótesis de un mundo...




magnet.xataka.com


----------



## Vercingetorix (20 Ene 2022)

Bueno, pues ya tenemos hundidos el sector turístico y el del automóvil

Menos mal que no son importantes para nuestra Economia....


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Ene 2022)

Comprarse un Tesla y enganchar el cargador a un generador diésel, la nueva Salut. 
Ta luec.


----------



## MALASPINA (20 Ene 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Impuestos brutales, posible peaje en todas las carreteras, inseguridad jurídica y social y un paro galopante. Lo raro es que sólo bajen un 22%!



, me


Hace no muchos años tener coche era para cierto nivel económico, mucha gente iba a sus vacaciones, o de finde en autobús de línea,.

Los coches si se venden pero de segunda mano, son caros, muy caros. En el año 2000, un Renault Megane, bien equipado, era 2.000.000 de pesetas, es decir, 12.000lereles.Ahora con 12.000 leerles, no compras ni un dacia. El aumento de seguridad y tecnología no justifica que un coche normal tenga un precio de 20.000 lereles mínimo, es decir, el doble que hace 20 años.

ESTE ES EL PROBLEMA: LOS PRECIOS DE LOS COCHES NO LOS PUEDEN PAGAR LA GENTE
Obvian a Henry Ford y, la anterior afirmación explica la venta de BMW pq el q tiene pasta se va a uno premiun


----------



## MALASPINA (20 Ene 2022)

Pq no puebran a bajar los precios


----------



## AEM (20 Ene 2022)

es la Agenda 2030, vamos a ella a tope. Es que alguien no lo ve?
Van a haber cambios drásticos aprovechando plandemias, emisiones Co2, etc para llevarnos donde ellos quieren y nos están preparando día a día poco a poco.
Entre otras muchas cosas olvidaros del transporte privado, va a ser sólo un lujo al alcance de los ricos. Los que creen que el futuro son los eléctricos para la gran masa hahaha me parto de la risa.

Hasta comer carne nos lo van a quitar a la plebe (aka clase media), si os fijáis cada día van satanizando la carne que si las vacas que si las macrogranjas que si comida sintética a base de gusanos que son muy proteínicos, que si es explotación animal ...
el futuro que han planeado para nosotros es:
el bus
comer mierdas
trabajar hasta que te mueras
sin poder adquisitivo para consumir
fin de los viajes de placer


----------



## John Smmith (20 Ene 2022)

A España le viene de puta madre!!  .

Sin turismo, sin automocion, sin discotecas y con las putas teletrabajando. El PIB está que se sale, no hace mas que crecer. Suerte tenemos del gobierno que crea empleo de calidad a toda maquina.

Gracias global-socialismo. Heil Peter!!!


----------



## remosinganas (20 Ene 2022)

los potencialmente compradores que son los jovenes, cada dia veo a mas montados en patinetes y felices, no los veo sacandose un prestamo (los que puedan) para que encima te frian a impuestos,multas , gasolina cara etc etc


----------



## Tanchus (20 Ene 2022)

Coches con motores-basura de tres cilindros y 1 litro, que están pensados para durar cuatro días pero que no bajan de 20.000€, o híbridos que sólo permiten usarse en modo eléctrico 40 km (que en cuanto se usen un par de años se convierten en 20) y con un precio de adquisición de como mínimo 30.000).
Venden (o pretenden hacerlo) basura a precio de oro y se extrañan de que la gente no compre.


----------



## John Smmith (20 Ene 2022)

MALASPINA dijo:


> Pq no puebran a bajar los precios



Quizas porqué si todas las materias primas, salarios y el transporte se han disparado, bajar precios es no ganar nada y si lo que quereis es que os regalen el coche y pierdan dinero, mejor os los fabricais vosotros.

A veces la gente habla de estas empresas como si fuesen dioses etéreos de otro planeta. Independientemente de sus amos financieros, estas empresas tambien responden a las leyes fisicas y economicas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ene 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Quizas porqué si todas las materias primas, salarios y el transporte se han disparado, bajar precios es no ganar nada y si lo que quereis es que os regalen el coche y pierdan dinero, mejor os los fabricais vosotros.
> 
> A veces la gente habla de estas empresas como si fuesen dioses etéreos de otro planeta. Independientemente de sus amos financieros, estas empresas tambien responden a las leyes fisicas y economicas.



Todo porque el covid afecta a los barcos


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ene 2022)

Se niegan a hacerlos más baratos, pues...llegarán los coches chinos al rrescate


----------



## frankie83 (20 Ene 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> 2008: 800.000 españoles se sacan el carnet de conducir.
> 2018: 400.000 se lo sacan.
> 
> A partir de eso, que cualquiera saque sus conclusiones.



Es que cada vez un coche permite hacer menos.. en el centro no puedes entrar, en tal sitio no puedes aparcar, unas cuantas multas al año, la mitad injustas..


----------



## pepeleches (20 Ene 2022)

¿Cómo se podía imaginar?

Si solo llevan 10-15 años subiendo impuestos, poniendo restricciones y demonizando continuamente el sector. 

Ah, luego vendrán, también con nuestro dinero. subvenciones a los ricos que se compren coches eléctricos...


----------



## frankie83 (20 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> hay que tener en cuanta cuantos jovenes de 18 años habia en 2008 y cuantos en 2018



No van a ser el doble


----------



## frankie83 (20 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Aún no ha habido nadie en el hilo que mencione que el ICE se está convirtiendo en una reliquia. Tesla lidera las ventas en Europa, por encima incluso del diésel. Y como siempre, como es en Noruega, será en el resto de paises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta manía de usar acrónimos y encima en otro idioma


----------



## robert73 (20 Ene 2022)

urano dijo:


> Otra caída histórica: las ventas de coches europeas se hunden un 22% en diciembre y cuatro millones en dos años
> 
> 
> Los primeros análisis apuntaban a un año catastrófico en las ventas de coches en Europa y, finalmente, ya hay datos confirmados de que así ha sido. ACEA...
> ...



Todo coherente con el plan establecido, les está saliendo de maravilla. En el 2030 todos en patinete...Circulen aquí no hay nada más que ver.


----------



## Zasputin (20 Ene 2022)

Los sueldos no suben ni han subido, mas bien lo contrario en términos reales. Los coches si han subido nominalmente bastante y en términos reales una salvajada. 

Tampoco es tan complicado de entender porqué no se venden.


----------



## explorador (20 Ene 2022)

El mercado del automóvil no se regularizará hasta pasado marzo, no es una noticia si no un hecho anunciado en julio del 2021, el problema con el suministro de semiconductores y el cuello de botella que se formó por las cancelaciones de pedidos durante los primeros meses de la pandemia y la avaricia de los fabricantes, sobre todo europeos, no hace posible la entrega de las cientos de miles de vehículos vendidos y no entregados


----------



## Octubrista (20 Ene 2022)

Por 5000€ se trajo un compañero de trabajo desde Alemania un Honda Jazz híbrido (con pegatina ECO, y más de 150.000km y 8 años) que era para su mujer, pero ya se lo ha quedado por lo práctico y bajo consumo, con este verde escándaloso:






Fotos Exteriores - Honda Jazz 1.4 i-VTEC Elegance (2012-2014) - km77.com


Mire aquí fotos. Fotos exteriores - Honda Jazz 1.4 i-VTEC Elegance (2012-2014) (33 fotos)




www.km77.com





Me pareció caro, pero lleva un par de años y ningún problema.
Cada vez veo más buena esa solución.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (20 Ene 2022)

AEM dijo:


> es la Agenda 2030, vamos a ella a tope. Es que alguien no lo ve?
> Van a haber cambios drásticos aprovechando plandemias, emisiones Co2, etc para llevarnos donde ellos quieren y nos están preparando día a día poco a poco.
> Entre otras muchas cosas olvidaros del transporte privado, va a ser sólo un lujo al alcance de los ricos. Los que creen que el futuro son los eléctricos para la gran masa hahaha me parto de la risa.



Pueden ir desalojando el hilo ordenadamente.


----------



## Nicors (20 Ene 2022)

Cierre de fábricas.
Nissan, cerrada.
Ford:









Ford Almussafes, en la encrucijada: negociación laboral en plena pugna con Alemania y sin garantías de futuro


Los casi 7.000 trabajadores que integran la plantilla de Ford en Almussafes se enfrentan estos días a una difícil disyuntiva: ceder o no a las pretensiones de la empresa de acomete




amp.elmundo.es





Stellantis:









Carlos Tavares avisa a España de que “puede perder lo conseguido a nivel industrial en los últimos 20 o 30 años”


El sector del automóvil está sometido a un profundo cambio. Es una industria en la que la presión de los rivales y la presión legal de los estados es bestial....




www.motorpasion.com





CULPA DEL GOBIERNO SOCIAL COMUNISTA.


----------



## Alex Cosma (20 Ene 2022)

La crisis es civilizatoria.

Y es civilizatoria, entre otras muchas razones, por creer normal tener que desplazarse 30, 40, 50, 60, 70....150 km todos los días para ir a a trabajar, a estudiar, o a lo que sea.

Cuando normalizamos lo anormal, lo anómalo, luego pasa lo que pasa (y lo que suele pasar es que buscamos culpables fuera de nosotros, en vez de empezar a mirar en nuestro interior).

La modernidad y la sociedad de consumo son una ANOMALÍA en la historia de la humanidad. Y como toda anomalía, finalmente es revertida (o revierte) de forma lógica.


----------



## Avila256 (20 Ene 2022)

urano dijo:


> Otra caída histórica: las ventas de coches europeas se hunden un 22% en diciembre y cuatro millones en dos años
> 
> 
> Los primeros análisis apuntaban a un año catastrófico en las ventas de coches en Europa y, finalmente, ya hay datos confirmados de que así ha sido. ACEA...
> ...



Colacado y demás ratas se alegran.


----------



## latumbadehuma (20 Ene 2022)

yo he pasado de hacerle 22K al coche al año, a hacerle unos 6K de repente. todo de golpe. En 15 días como que se dice.

pues ya está.


----------



## Remero consentido (20 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Aunque aún no lleguemos a entenderlo, hay muchas posibilidades de que ese sea precisamente el objetivo buscado, destrozar la economía de consumo, que hasta ahora dábamos por algo seguro, nos están cambiando el modelo de vida, poquito a poco, acordaos de aquello de "no tendrás nada y serás feliz"
> 
> otra cosa no sé, pero avisos, tenemos de sobra.




Si lo entendemos. Es la venezualizacion del hezpaña y europa. Cuanta mas pobreza mas control gubernamental


----------



## JyQ (20 Ene 2022)

La mejor manera de prohibir los coches sin prohibir los coches es a golpe legislativo para convertirlo en un artículo de lujo, sólo al alcance de una pequeña élite de aquí a unos años.

Quien crea que esto de que tener vehículo se esté convirtiendo en algo elitista está siendo causado por error o por incompetencia está muy equivocado.

El siguiente paso será que el coche se convertirá en una suscripción, como quien paga Netflix, antes tú te descargabas las pelis y las veías offline, ya no.

Sólo quedarán empresas de servicio de alquiler por horas o por uso, con tarifa plana, incluyendo coches.

Están convirtiendo que el anticuado modelo de ser propietario de tus cosas en un LaaS, Life as a Service, tu vida se basará en pagar suscripciones por todo.

Vaticino.


----------



## CocoVin (20 Ene 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ya no hay coches de 14.000 euros de primera mano. No existen. No bajan de 20.000 - 30.000 euros



Bueno si podemos llamarle coche a un Hyundai i10.. jajajaja


----------



## seven up (20 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> El mercado del automóvil no se regularizará hasta pasado marzo, no es una noticia si no un hecho anunciado en julio del 2021, el problema con el suministro de semiconductores y el cuello de botella que se formó por las cancelaciones de pedidos durante los primeros meses de la pandemia y la avaricia de los fabricantes, sobre todo europeos, no hace posible la entrega de las cientos de miles de vehículos vendidos y no entregados



Esa es la versión oficial pero bajo mi punto de vista hay dos cosas muchísimo más importantes que lo de los semiconductores, la primera es la desconfianza legislativa en la que tu inversión se convierta en un momento en un carísimo pisapapeles y la segunda es el incremento brutal en el precio de los nuevos vehículos gracias a los constantes tiros en los pies de nuestros políticos. Que el VW Golf sea un fracaso total de ventas ilustra la dura realidad, no es cosa del covid o de los semiconductores o del 2021. En 5 años el modelo más vendido de Europa ha pasado de vender 650.000 unidades a vender en el 2021 menos de 200.000 coches. El problema es que el coche se ha vuelto muy caro y encima ya no gusta. Los más vendidos en España son después del Seat Arona, el Hyuandai Tucson (coreano que se fabrica en Republica Checa) y el Dacia Sandero (francés fabricado en Marruecos), estos por lo visto no tienen problemas de semiconductores, como tampoco los tiene Tesla. Hay antiguas grandes marcas que fabrican en España y que sus ventas en toda su gama son casi testimoniales como Ford, Opel o Nissan. Los fabricantes fabrican solo a golpe de orden de pedido, con lo que no se acumulan stocks en las campas y por eso tardan tanto en entregarlos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (20 Ene 2022)

Obviamente no hay ninguna medida (aquí y ahora) para solucionar una crisis CIVILIZATORIA.

Pero mientras el PUEBLO siga delegando la totalidad de su existencia en el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, será este dúo el que tome las decisiones (y las "soluciones") que estime oportunas; y siempre lo hará mirando por sus intereses, es decir, por el interés de las minorías poderhabientes que conforma dicho dúo.

Pero claro, ante semejante RESPONSABILIDAD, el vértigo, la cobardía y el miedo llegan; de ahí que, ante la opción de echar abajo el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL para crear una sociedad autogobernada por el propio PUEBLO, y resignarse a un futuro con menos coches y con transporte público "enlatado".. pues la gente elegirá, una vez más, la COMODIDAD, la comodidad del ESCLAVO.

La crisis es CIVILIZATORIA... pero la civilización que está en crisis no es la creada por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, sino por el PUEBLO, por los PUEBLOS.

Es precisamente el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL el que está destruyendo la civilización; y lo hace de forma determinista, porque el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL tiene en su naturaleza crecer y crecer hasta destruir todo; es decir, no puede no crecer hasta destruir todo.

Pero el PUEBLO, los PUEBLOS que ahora están siendo exterminados junto a sus culturas (culturas propias, por tanto ajenas y enfrentadas al ESTADO, hasta que éste consiguió hacer dependiente al PUEBLO) son los que DEBEN asumir su responsabilidad para crear lo nuevo... y no esperar que todo termine o, peor aún, que los expertos (del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) sean de nuevo los que diseñen la nueva sociedad del futuro.

Eso es lo que está sucediendo con el cambioclimatismo y el pandemismo... meras artimañas para ir preparando al PUEBLO para el nuevo modelo que se va a implementar, ya sin bienestarismo.

Obviamente, el PUEBLO como tal, todo él, no va a funcionar al unísono, por tanto, y por desgracia, deberán ser minorías concienciadas las que tiren del carro.

Todo aquél que no quiera pasar por esta vida como mero autómata productor-consumidor y delegacionista de la totalidad de su existencia en castas de expertos, debe iniciar un largo un camino de compromiso, un camino del que, como sucede en todos los caminos, hay que dar el primer paso...

Mi propuesta es la siguiente: *echar abajo el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL*, y formar una sociedad:

1- Autogobernada en *asambleas omnisoberanas*, sin representantes, con portavoces, por tanto más que sujetos a mandato imperativo, porque NO SON REPRESENTANTES, sino sólo portavoces.

2- *Derecho consuetudinario*, que habría que rehacer según pase el tiempo (derecho de costumbre)... Aún así, entendiendo el término DERECHO, como norma, no como derechohabientismo, porque según mi criterio, *LOS DERECHOS NO EXISTEN*

3- *Bienes Comunales*, del PUEBLO, de cada población, de cada ayuntamiento (ayuntamiento que no sería una sucursal de la Autonomía, ni ésta del ESTADO, porque ambos no existirían o estarían condenados a desaparecer). Bienes comunales que fueron ROBADOS a los pueblos con las desamortizaciones, sobre todo a partir de 1812.

4- *Propiedad privada* SÍ, pero sólo la conseguida sin trabajo asalariado.... por tanto, obligatoriedad de facto, no impuesta, de ir hacia un modelo cooperativo autogestionario.

5-* Pueblo en armas*, es decir, milicias, como las milicias concejiles del pasado (que fueron las que realmente llevaron el peso de las batallas durante siglos contra el invasor musulmán).

El camino es duro y es largo, claro, como todo lo bueno... Los caminos fáciles, reformistas y cómodos siempre llevan, tarde o temprano, a la dictadura, a la tiranía, al genocidio.

Y como todo camino, por largo que sea, se empieza con un paso... ¿Queremos darlo?

Las propuestas PASO A PASO ya les he explicado mil veces en otros hilos, y lo volveré a hacer ahora. Otra cosa es que algunos crean que los pasos que ofrezco sean muy grandes y no sujetos a la realidad... Pero la realidad demanda, precisamente audacia, valentía, arrojo, determinación, etc.

Con la certeza de que el BIENESTARISMO, por fin, gracias a dios (o al universo) ha terminado, ya que es éste el que precisamente está exterminándonos, mis propuestas se refieren a volver a una sociedad de ámbito local, austera, parcialmente autosuficiente, basada en el amor y la convivencia.

Por tanto mi opción: el PUEBLO autoorganizado.

*Repito: es la hora de echar abajo el sistema de dominación, es la hora de echar abajo al ESTADO y al CAPITAL, para crear una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado y pueblo en armas.... y, por supuesto, con SEXO REPRODUCTIVO LIBRE, y no prohibido como, de facto, está ahora.*

El que prefiera seguir creyendo que un partido u otro tiene la solución vive alejado de la realidad, ya sea por miedo, por incapacidad, por cobardía...
El que prefiera seguir creyendo que la solución es EL ESTADO (en cualquiera de sus formas)… lo mismo.

Es mejor elegir, aquí y ahora, funcionar en modo asambleario, aunque sea muy difícil, y *aunque por el momento* se tuvieran que mantener la mayor parte de las administraciones, que tener que hacer algo deprisa y corriendo, sin reflexión, sin estrategia, cuando todo se vaya a la mierda...

El que tenga MIEDO morirá antes que el VALIENTE... eso seguro. Y si el valiente muere, al menos lo hará luchando por su libertad, y no esperando a que las élites de poder que nos han llevado al abismo nos saquen de él.

El dúo a combatir es el compuesto por el ESTADO y el CAPITAL.

Un ESTADO es un conjunto de minorías poderhabientes, de grupos de poder, que a su vez luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder... Teniendo en común todos ellos una cosa: que sus enemigos comunes son los otros Estados y el PUEBLO... pero sobre todo el segundo, porque con los demás ESTADOS están obligados a entenderse...

*El CAPITAL es el GRAN CAPITAL... *Los pequeños empresarios pueden y deben seguir funcionando... El GRAN CAPITAL (bancos, multinacionales, etc.) sería EXPROPIADO SIN INDEMNIZACIÓN y todas sus riquezas puestas al servicio del pueblo.

La soberanía debe residir en la asamblea, y habría una por municipio y/o barrio... Las asambleas nombran PORTAVOCES (por tanto sujetos a mandato imperativo, es decir, no pueden negociar por su cuenta a espaldas de las asambleas que los nombraron) que irán a asambleas de ámbito (que no rango) superior...

El ejército, por tanto, al principio se mantendría como está, pero estaría al servicio del PUEBLO y no al de las minorías poderhabientes (que es lo que ocurre y ha ocurrido con todos los ejércitos).

Lo dicho, el final del camino ha de ser un PUEBLO EN ARMAS que expropia al GRAN CAPITAL... y echa abajo al *ESTADO *y sus *ALTOS FUNCIONARIOS (que no casualmente no son elegibles en las elecciones y que son los que realmente dirigen el ESTADO). Los cargos "políticos" serían rotatorios.*

Nos ha tocado vivir la etapa quizá más decisiva de la historia de la humanidad... El que crea que no es así y prefiera creer que todo irá bien y que los EXPERTOS nos sacarán del embrollo, allá ellos... Si son mayoría los que piensan así su sociedad morirá; si, por contra, la mayoría asume que hay que tomar las riendas de nuestras vidas, *sin ESTADO y sin GRAN CAPITAL*, nuestra sociedad tendrá alguna oportunidad.

O cambiamos de paradigma o no cambiamos, es nuestra decisión, no hay más, no hay trucos, no hay atajos, no hay recetas (y todo lo que se le pueda ocurrir que no sea esto, ya se ha puesto en práctica durante siglos, con el resultado de que hemos llegado hasta la situación dramática actual).

Se trata de rehumanirzarnos; la partitocracia y el parlamentarismo son lo que son porque es el propio sistema el que corrompe a las personas... y la prueba la tenemos en que el pueblo está igual de corrompido que las élites de poder. Se corrompen todos, los mandantes y los mandados.

El sistema asambleario depende, claro está, de la calidad del sujeto... que ahora está por los suelos (debido a depender para todo del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL)... Al principio la cosa iría renqueante, pero con el paso del tiempo la gente iría aprendiendo, creciendo como personas serias, responsables, al servicio de los demás. Y el que no quiera mejorar tendrá al resto del pueblo ENFRENTE y VIGILANTE.

*Repito, al principio habría te tirar con lo que hay, porque ahora somos, por desgracia, dependientes del ESTADO; pero con la determinación de ir haciéndonos cada vez más responsables y participativos, al final se llegaría a un escenario aceptable, en el que quizá el Estado no haya desaparecido del todo, pero en el que la ASAMBLEA sea SOBERANA... Si pretendemos ESTADO cero, quizá alcancemos un ESTADO al 30%; pero si de entrada queremos no sólo 100% de ESTADO, sino más ESTADO (eso es lo que pide la gente con el coronavirus... Y ESE ES PRECISAMENTE EL OBJETIVO DEL MONTAJE DEL CORONAVIRUS: que la gente sea cada vez más dependiente del PODER y se odie y desconfíe entre sí)... pues tendremos eso... ESTADO al 200% (y CAPITALISMO al 200%, pero capitalismo de multinacionales, con las pymes destruidas).*

Repito, lo determinante es rehumanizarnos. Por creernos los mejores humanos de la historia... ya vemos lo que está sucediendo; si no tomamos las riendas de nuestro destino... otros los harán por nosotros (ya lo están haciendo)... O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos. Si decidimos no hacerlo, luego no valdrán lloros.

Todo lo que sucede en el mundo es porque así lo deciden los humanos por acción o por omisión... Lo que quieren hacer, lo hacen; lo no quieren hacer no lo hacen... El problema es que luego la gente no asume la responsabilidad ni de su acción ni de su omisión... todos prefieren ser víctimas para así esconder su responsabilidad y poder llorar y patalear.

*Ningún ESTADO ha sido elegido jamás por ningún pueblo... todos han sido impuestos a sangre y fuego.*
Lo más parecido a elección del pueblo fueron los estados originales de EEUU... y ya sabemos como ha terminado el cuento... Pero no por culpa del sistema asambleario original de los pioneros americanos, NO, sino *precisamente *por haber ido *DELEGANDO *poco a poco cada vez más parcelas de soberanía de la asamblea, del pueblo. El problema es precisamente ir olvidando el sistema asambleario porque nos parece lento, dificil, etc... porque buscamos la COMODIDAD en vez de la LIBERTAD...

*La COMODIDAD es ANTAGÓNICA de la LIBERTAD. Sólo hay una forma de compatibilizarlas, y es DETENTANDO EL PODER... Y aún así los poderosos sólo tienen y quieren la comodidad física, pero no la mental (la más nociva de todas). Sí, así es, ellos siempre están pensando, analizando, reflexionando sobre como maximizar su poder... ¿Qué hace el pueblo mientras? soñar con más y más y más comodidad, sobre todo, lo dicho, la MENTAL...*

Persona cómoda = Persona esclava.

*El error es creer que manteniendo todo igual se puede cambiar todo... Y si lo que queremos no es cambiar todo, sino reformarlo, estamos perdidos igualmente, porque reformar es REFORZAR.*

Y sí... yo respeto la propiedad privada, pero sólo aquella conseguida sin trabajo asalariado, es decir, con el propio esfuerzo y el de todo aquél que quiera ayudar sin relación jerárquica, y con ayuda mutua (la opción realista son las cooperativas, en las que el dueño de la empresa son todos los socios).

Al principio eso no sería viable y sólo serían expropiadas las grandes fortunas, multinacionales, etc. por razones obvias... Y con el tiempo, la mayor parte de empresas se reconvertirían en cooperativas, de forma VOLUNTARIA.

Y respecto al PUEBLO EN ARMAS... Las MILICIAS son el pueblo en armas, es decir, que el pueblo se auto-defiende... Como digo, al principio se mantendría el ejército tal y como está, pero al servicio del pueblo, y no de las minorías poderhabientes. Luego iría evolucionando hacia un sistema de milicias "avanzado", con las mujeres implicadas también en dichas tareas, hasta donde ello fuera hacedero.

Si alguien nos atacara, tendría respuesta, no habría indefensión.

*El modelo actual está llegando a su fin, por eso sucede todo lo que sucede, porque los que mandan están preparando el nuevo modelo, mientras el pueblo está a por uvas viendo Netflix y odiándose entre sí en las mil y una divisiones y enfrentamientos diseñados a tal efecto, con el principal de ellos siendo el de hombres contra mujeres y viceversa.

Con el coronavirus han conseguido que TODOS los que el resto del año y de sus vidas están divididos y enfrentados (según las directrices que marcan las RELIGIONES POLÍTICAS), se FUSIONEN... en un unidad absoluta, todos (incluso los neoliberales); todos pidiendo más sanidad estatal, más policía, más ejército, más, más y más.

Una vez más estamos ante el triunfo del ESTADO sobre la DEMOCRACIA (siquiera sobre la democracia parlamentaria, que no tiene nada que ver y es antagónica de la única real, la asamblearia).

Leyendo este libro se comprende mucho mejor la sociedad en la que vivimos:
La democracia y el triunfo del Estado*


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (20 Ene 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Obviamente no hay ninguna medida (aquí y ahora) para solucionar una crisis CIVILIZATORIA.
> 
> Pero mientras el PUEBLO siga delegando la totalidad de su existencia en el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, será este dúo el que tome las decisiones (y las "soluciones") que estime oportunas; y siempre lo hará mirando por sus intereses, es decir, por el interés de las minorías poderhabientes que conforma dicho dúo.
> 
> ...



Te retiro el like anterior por plasta


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Ene 2022)

Es el teletrabajo, circulen.

Bueno no.


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Bueno hombre , la industria del automóvil se va al carajo ,pero el sector primario va como un tiro ,bueno eso tampoco , pero el turismo si , ese si que tira ...bueno , tampoco ...y el industrial ? El transporte ?
> 
> solo mejora el sector público ...la antesala de la miseria absoluta .
> pero los de los coches que se jodan , que me vendieron un Ibiza y rompió el embrague con 80 000 klms ...o algo así , verdad ?



El futuro son funcionarios y el resto trabajando en Globo o de repartidores de Amazon para llevarles los pedidos que hacen en horas laborales.


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Noruega está a menos de un año de acabar con el coche de gasolina: ya vende menos de 1.000 al mes
> 
> 
> Una de las grandes innovaciones que dominan el futuro de la humanidad a corto plazo es el coche eléctrico. Al menos en apariencia. La hipótesis de un mundo...
> ...



Siempre nos queda el consuelo de que hay países más giliprogres que España. ¿De qué va a vivir Noruega cuando deje de vender petróleo? ¿De vender salmón y crema de manos?


----------



## NoRTH (20 Ene 2022)

si vierais como se fabrican algunas de las piezas que luego van en coches de 30k 35k y 50 k e incluso 110k no pisariais un concesionario en la puta vida


----------



## Mick Andrews (20 Ene 2022)

1. Precios demasiado caros para el consumidor medio-alto con financiaciones abusivas, rozando la usura en algunos casos.
2. Calidades pésimas para lo que ofrecen, incluso en modelos llamados de "Alta gama".
3. Elevados impuestos, exigencias y control por parte de la administración.
4. Normativas cada vez más absurdas.
5. Deficientes infraestructuras incluida la escasez de puntos de recarga para hibridos/eléctricos/hidrógeno/GLP.

Solución:
1. No comprar vehículos nuevos.
2. Usar el transporte público y presionar para que este sea eficaz y asequible a la ciudadanía (Bus/metro/cercanías)
3. Si ante esto, suben los precios de los coches usados, tampoco comprarlos, si comienzan a agobiar con normativas.
4. Soluciones drásticas y/o extremas en caso de necesidad: volver al uso de la bicicleta para ir al trabajo a cortas distancias.
5. Si no se fomenta adecuadamente el transporte público, presionar para acabar con las mafias del Taxi y de las empresas VT.
6. Si nada de lo anterior es posible o funciona, ir andando. Es barato, saludable y sostenible.


----------



## coscorron (20 Ene 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Si no los venden que prueben a subirlos de precio!
> 
> Es que no aprenden cómo funciona esto...



Y a poder ser que multipliquen x2 el impuesto de matriculación, el combustible, los seguros, el impuesto de circulación y les pongan un peaje por usar las carreteras y las calles de cada pueblo de España.


----------



## birdland (20 Ene 2022)

Leyendo las respuestas veo que todo va según lo planeado …. La gente ya es consciente que los coches “ son cosas de ricos “

no es que el gobierno los haga prohibitivos, calzándose el sector a impuestos noooo , es que es “ cosa de ricos “


lo siguiente que será ? La calefacción ? Comer tres veces al día ???

rojos hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Lobo macho (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> hay que tener en cuanta cuantos jovenes de 18 años habia en 2008 y cuantos en 2018



Es igual. Cuando yo tenía 18 años no tener carnet te convertía en un friky. Ahora, más de la mitad de los amigos de mi hijo ni lo tienen ni les interesa lo más mínimo


----------



## dadaw (20 Ene 2022)

crisis demografica + falta de chips.


----------



## max power (20 Ene 2022)

El coche es algo con loque te crujen a impuestos, peajes, tasas, gasoil....

Mas de 200K Km y subiendo lleva el mio. Y no pienso cambiarlo. Es posible que sea mi ultimo coche.


----------



## IMPULSES (20 Ene 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Quizas porqué si todas las materias primas, salarios y el transporte se han disparado, bajar precios es no ganar nada y si lo que quereis es que os regalen el coche y pierdan dinero, mejor os los fabricais vosotros.
> 
> A veces la gente habla de estas empresas como si fuesen dioses etéreos de otro planeta. Independientemente de sus amos financieros, estas empresas tambien responden a las leyes fisicas y economicas.



Exacto y cuando no les compremos ni Dios sus lavadoras con ruedas pues que se harán todos marcas de lujo para competir entre ellas y solo vender 100 unidades en el mundo al año??
Pues vaya negocio


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Ene 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> si vierais como se fabrican algunas de las piezas que luego van en coches de 30k 35k y 50 k e incluso 110k no pisariais un concesionario en la puta vida



Ilustranos


----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Ene 2022)

A mi me acaba de tirar la mafia de la Itv por tener los faros rayaos  Va a comprar un coche su puta madre


----------



## Espartano27 (20 Ene 2022)

Entonces porque cojones veo coches casi nuevos todos los putos días, no me creo nada, la gente prefiere morirse de hambre a no tener coche, es como los iPhone


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (20 Ene 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Quizas porqué si todas las materias primas, salarios y el transporte se han disparado, bajar precios es no ganar nada *y si lo que quereis es que os regalen el coche y pierdan dinero, mejor os los fabricais vosotros.*



Me encantaría llevar un coche hecho / modificado por mi. Pero no nos dejan.

De hecho modificar un coche gasolina para convertirlo en uno eléctrico es una puta pesadilla inviable en este pais...cuando debería ser una solución factible y necesaria y fácil.

Estos tíos lo que quieren es que cambies de coche cuando ellos dicen, por el que ellos dicen, al precio que ellos dicen y bajo las condiciones que ellos dicen.



Mick Andrews dijo:


> 1. Precios demasiado caros para el consumidor medio-alto con financiaciones abusivas, rozando la usura en algunos casos.
> 2. Calidades pésimas para lo que ofrecen, incluso en modelos llamados de "Alta gama".
> 3. Elevados impuestos, exigencias y control por parte de la administración.
> 4. Normativas cada vez más absurdas.
> ...



Yo uso patinete todos los días y se amortiza en pocas semanas teniendo en cuenta el precio del transporte público. El problema es que no todo el mundo puede por excesiva distancia en algunos casos.

Han cambiado las reglas a mitad de juego, viendo estas cosas no me extraña lo de la "gran renuncia" .


----------



## NoRTH (20 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Ilustranos




se estan haciendo las cosas sin metodologia y sin unas bases claras 
sin asegurar los procesos 
con patadas hacia delante que dan miedo 
con una presion hacia los equipos nunca vista 
mucha gente ha bajado los brazos por que no creen en el coche a pilas
si el futuro es Tesla con sus acabados de coches de 6k apaga y vamonos
hay mucha incertidumbre por tanto se mira con lupa los Capx y Labex , resultado se estan haciendo las cosas con la minima infraestructura
en terminos de calidad es demencial como se mira hacia otro lado , se va adelante con los requisitos minimos
piezas que deberian salir del robot al contenedor se retrabajan 
muchos proyectos van en retraso por que ni el cliente sabe lo que quiere 
podria seguir hasta el infinito 


Industrialmente vamos contra el muro !!


----------



## IMPULSES (20 Ene 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Obviamente no hay ninguna medida (aquí y ahora) para solucionar una crisis CIVILIZATORIA.
> 
> Pero mientras el PUEBLO siga delegando la totalidad de su existencia en el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, será este dúo el que tome las decisiones (y las "soluciones") que estime oportunas; y siempre lo hará mirando por sus intereses, es decir, por el interés de las minorías poderhabientes que conforma dicho dúo.
> 
> ...



Bonito resumen del manifiesto comunista.


----------



## Picotin (20 Ene 2022)

Todo postureo.
Recuerdo alla el 2009 cuando compré mi cochecito diesel me dieron subvención por baja emisiones. Que casualidad ahora en 2022 contamina y tiene etiqueta B. Por lo que no podré circular por Donde digan los tarados de la DGT. 
Todo es pagar y ahora que hay menos multas porque casi todos llevamos anti radares suben la gasolina suben los impuestos y les da por multar por el carril central iendo sólo Y de noche. Que pais nos esta quedando


----------



## IMPULSES (20 Ene 2022)

Picotin dijo:


> Todo postureo.
> Recuerdo alla el 2009 cuando compré mi cochecito diesel me dieron subvención por baja emisiones. Que casualidad ahora en 2022 contamina y tiene etiqueta B. Por lo que no podré circular por Donde digan los tarados de la DGT.
> Todo es pagar y ahora que hay menos multas porque casi todos llevamos anti radares suben la gasolina suben los impuestos y les da por multar por el carril central iendo sólo Y de noche. Que pais nos esta quedando



Nos está quedando el país que hemos votado .


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (20 Ene 2022)

Teniendo un falcon para que necesitas un coche.
Además el falcon lo paga los ciudadanos.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (20 Ene 2022)

Tener coche será algo de rancios y fachas.


----------



## Patito Feo (20 Ene 2022)

Semiconductores y Omicrón, principales culpables?


En absoluto. En el resto de mercados no ha habido omicron ni crisis de semiconductores?

La razon es que nos quieren vender coches que no queremos comprar. Yo quiero un coche asequible y ellos me quieren vender una lavadora carisima. Y como esa politica es solo en Europa, ya vemos los resultados.


----------



## Patito Feo (20 Ene 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> *La gente lleva 1 año esperando que les den su nueva Berlingo o la Rifter... *No será que están parando la producción por algo?
> Además a día de hoy quien soltaría un coche de 2010 con un motor fiable por cualquier mierda de 20k llena de pantallitas? Adoro mi Peugeot 308 del 2009...bebe un poco de aceite...pero es genial.




Van a dejar de fabricarlas con motor de combustion.


----------



## treblinca (20 Ene 2022)

No tendrás felicidad y serás nada.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (20 Ene 2022)

En el parking de mi trabajo aparcan unos 40 coches en mi turno, ninguno hibrido, ni eléctrico, los modelos mas nuevos: un Megane Diesel, un Dacia Diesel y un Mazda 3 gasolina, que de hibrido tiene el apellido. La gente compra coches económicos y no creo que alguno de estos tenga garaje cerrado con toma de corriente.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Ene 2022)

urano dijo:


> Otra caída histórica: las ventas de coches europeas se hunden un 22% en diciembre y cuatro millones en dos años
> 
> 
> Los primeros análisis apuntaban a un año catastrófico en las ventas de coches en Europa y, finalmente, ya hay datos confirmados de que así ha sido. ACEA...
> ...



Normal macho, quien se va a comprar un coche con la que esta cayendo....


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 Ene 2022)

es lo que buscan, que no tengas coche, les esta saliendo bien.


----------



## ironpipo (20 Ene 2022)

Efectos colaterales del nuncafollismo.
Un chaval aspiraba a tener coche para subir de nivel, y si pillaba un buen pepino imán de chochos, podría pasar de no mojar el churro, a tener una diferente en cada pueblo cada finde. 
Como ahora no foia ni dios, los chavales se gastan lo del carné en un ifone o en una consola, y a correr, con las pajas van sobrados.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (20 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo carnet de conducir pero nunca he comprado coche ni moto. Prefiero coger el transporte público.

Solo uso el coche de mi padre muy de cuando en cuando.


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿no sera que no los fabrican? mi padre lleva 5 meses esperando a que le entregen un vehiculo



Es la estrategia: Los suministran con cuentagotas y conforme surja la necesidad subirán los precios a niveles estratosféricos. Volvemos a los 80, cuando un coche valía más que una casa.


----------



## greg_house (20 Ene 2022)

Todo es para follar , si solo follan
Los delincuentes y alfas ? Que esperáis?


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Ene 2022)

El cobro por uso de autovías es la puntilla que le falta para terminar de hundirse.


----------



## Alexrc (20 Ene 2022)

Teniendo cuenta que un Golf de 105 cv vale 30000 euros ya me dirás


----------



## bloody_sunday (20 Ene 2022)

mañana me voy a Cartagena por 60 vez con mi E46 del 99... y dura y dura.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (20 Ene 2022)

Lo de las caídas de ventas de los automóviles siempre me ha hecho gracia. Como si fuesen un bien común como el pan, como si cambiarse de cocheo comprar uno fuese tan sencillo como pillar 250 gramos de jamón cocido.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (20 Ene 2022)

Entro al Hilo Anual de crisis del automóvil edición 2022 (debe de llevar veinte ediciones) y digo:
Miremos al futuro. ¿Cómo es el futuro?. Se vé hoy en los países más adelantados hacia el futuro que nos espera, por ejemplo Corea del Norte. ¿Tienen coches allí?. Sí, vehículos militares y unos pocos Mercedes de alta gama. Pues eso tendremos, y hasta entonces, crisis tras crisis.


----------



## Excovid (20 Ene 2022)

urano dijo:


> Otra caída histórica: las ventas de coches europeas se hunden un 22% en diciembre y cuatro millones en dos años
> 
> 
> Los primeros análisis apuntaban a un año catastrófico en las ventas de coches en Europa y, finalmente, ya hay datos confirmados de que así ha sido. ACEA...
> ...



No se hunde, está hundido. Ya verás la de cincuentones que nos vamos a juntar que estabamos en la automoción.


----------



## Excovid (20 Ene 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La crisis es civilizatoria.
> 
> Y es civilizatoria, entre otras muchas razones, por creer normal tener que desplazarse 30, 40, 50, 60, 70....150 km todos los días para ir a a trabajar, a estudiar, o a lo que sea.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, es ilógico tener que salir de una ciudad mediana para ir a otra a 30 kms y de esa salen hacia la tuya para hacer lo que tu haces en la otra. El ser humano no dá para más.


----------



## Excovid (20 Ene 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> si vierais como se fabrican algunas de las piezas que luego van en coches de 30k 35k y 50 k e incluso 110k no pisariais un concesionario en la puta vida



Lo corroboro.


----------



## greg_house (20 Ene 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El cobro por uso de autovías es la puntilla que le falta para terminar de hundirse.



Es absurdo


----------



## ciudadlibre (20 Ene 2022)

para moverte por la ciudad, con el patinete electrico solucionas la gran mayoria de los desplazamientos, y si no con una combinacion de metro o trolebus


----------



## greg_house (20 Ene 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Lo corroboro.



Calidad o seguridad


----------



## max power (20 Ene 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> si vierais como se fabrican algunas de las piezas que luego van en coches de 30k 35k y 50 k e incluso 110k no pisariais un concesionario en la puta vida



Cuente, cuente, buen hombre...


----------



## max power (20 Ene 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Nos está quedando el país que hemos votado .



Esto habría que grabarlo en piedra a la entrada de todas las casas de España.


----------



## IMPULSES (20 Ene 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Lo corroboro.



Cuente cuente....que lo sepamos todos


----------



## Excovid (20 Ene 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Cuente cuente....que lo sepamos todos



Sencillo, para hacer pantallas térmicas y acusticas se utiliza el aluminio más barato que hay en el mercado, evidentemente chino. En piezas de inox y acero normal también de lo más tirado. Si a eso sumas los troqueles fabricados en China que luego hay que retocar aquí pasandose horas en utillajes hasta el infinito, pues los metes en prensas de 50 años y la pieza revienta por todos lados. Tranquilamente hacer 10k piezas para un pedido de 2k por ponerte un ejemplo. 
Luego están los baremos de calidad pero estos varían tanto que un día las piezas con grietas de 1mm son buenas y dependiendo de la prisa al siguiente también pasan las de 2mm. Pero vamos que esto es lo normal en la industria española de hoy en día.
Luego en mi exempresa están acojonados porque se están quedando listos de faena, pero si están recauchutando prensas de los años 60.
En fin, que hasta aquí ha llegado el rollo de los cochecitos en España. No desaparecerá del todo pero de las empresas grandes de ensamblaje van a ir a patadas a la calle en los próximos años, y por supuesto lo que conlleva a las auxiliares, que no son pocas.


----------



## Risitas (20 Ene 2022)

Que esperas, los jovenes no tienen ni para comprarse una moto... casi todos se desplazan en patinetes o bicis.

Tener coche, carne y movil aceptable va a ser para gente rica.

Los pobres vamos a comer bichos, ir en patinete y tener un xiaomi de los mas baratos, e incluso la calefacción sera un lujo.


----------



## Roedr (20 Ene 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La crisis es civilizatoria.
> 
> Y es civilizatoria, entre otras muchas razones, por creer normal tener que desplazarse 30, 40, 50, 60, 70....150 km todos los días para ir a a trabajar, a estudiar, o a lo que sea.
> 
> ...



Curiosa lectura, y la verdad no deja de tener su parte de razón.


----------



## Orífero (20 Ene 2022)

Esto se arregla fácil. Se prohibe circular a los antiguos a partir de 2025 y ya está.
Ah, no, que eso ya está hecho. Pues entonces no se me ocurre nada más. Están jodidos.




> Rauxa dijo:
> 
> 
> 2008: 800.000 españoles se sacan el carnet de conducir.
> ...



¿Pues qué conclusiones vamos a sacar? Que hay que creer más en la ciencia y menos en los números fachas.
Y ser más resilientes.


----------



## NoRTH (20 Ene 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Sencillo, para hacer pantallas térmicas y acusticas se utiliza el aluminio más barato que hay en el mercado, evidentemente chino. En piezas de inox y acero normal también de lo más tirado. Si a eso sumas los troqueles fabricados en China que luego hay que retocar aquí pasandose horas en utillajes hasta el infinito, pues los metes en prensas de 50 años y la pieza revienta por todos lados. Tranquilamente hacer 10k piezas para un pedido de 2k por ponerte un ejemplo.
> Luego están los baremos de calidad pero estos varían tanto que un día las piezas con grietas de 1mm son buenas y dependiendo de la prisa al siguiente también pasan las de 2mm. Pero vamos que esto es lo normal en la industria española de hoy en día.
> Luego en mi exempresa están acojonados porque se están quedando listos de faena, pero si están recauchutando prensas de los años 60.
> En fin, que hasta aquí ha llegado el rollo de los cochecitos en España. No desaparecerá del todo pero de las empresas grandes de ensamblaje van a ir a patadas a la calle en los próximos años, y por supuesto lo que conlleva a las auxiliares, que no son pocas.



eso lo he visto yo en Alemania y Francia

en todos lados se cuecen habas

con unos muros de calidad que dan verguenza ajena verlos !!


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (20 Ene 2022)

Cambia el título del hilo
*¡¡¡ÉXITO TOTAL EN EL HUNDIMIENTO DEL SECTOR AUTOMOVILÍSTICO Y EVIDENTES LOGROS HACIA LA PEATONIZACIÓN DE LA CHUSMA!!!*

Los que comiencen a trabajar en el sector equino, criando Mul@s...Se hará de oro...O dirigirá el futuro cotarro


----------



## dcisneros (20 Ene 2022)

Mucho nueva planta de baterías, mucho litio extremeño y mucho coche eléctrico en Seat pero si en este país de pandereta no ponen postes cargadores como en Europa, el coche eléctrico no despegará. Y seguirá siendo un país de diesels.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (20 Ene 2022)

MALASPINA dijo:


> , me
> 
> 
> Hace no muchos años tener coche era para cierto nivel económico, mucha gente iba a sus vacaciones, o de finde en autobús de línea,.
> ...



Y los de los zulos? Jeje 
A ver si implosiona ya todo.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (20 Ene 2022)

Y menos van a vender , no dejan de subir precios , un puto Dacia 18k , pero estamos locos o que?


----------



## Nudels (20 Ene 2022)

No se irá al carajo el sector porque lo rescataremos a escote, una sareb 2 En toda regla. 
Ya lo adelanto ….. No se podía saber.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (21 Ene 2022)

Al de la crisis civilatoria decirle que es libertad tener un coche para ir a currar de lo que si estudiaste (en casos especializados no te queda otra) y poder vivir en otro lugar porque ese no te cuadra, ni te has criado en el .

Y mas cuando tenemos que huir de grandes ciudades, que con esa filosofia la cantidad posible de trabajos es minima a realizar y que no todos queremos vivir en CIUDADES, y nos encanta el coche.

Y que hay 1000 alternativas para que eso si sea sostenible, pero a los especializados que no podemos teletrabajar JODIDO, en el campo no hay curro cualificado , ni en pueblos, pero no lo hay ni medio!
Ni siquiera dan ayuda de 600-1000 pavos por limpiar bosques, como currito estatal.

Insostenible es traer millones de pagapensiones para reventarnos salarios, tener una casta politica con coches oficiales y blindados y un sector publico innecesario de gente a dedo o con carnet de 2 millones de personas como poco, mas las paguitas a los invasores, y la deuda en mamandurrias, eso es INSOSTENIBLE.
O que en una familia los padres metan 80 hrs laborales para mantener a la familia en esas ciudades,pero eh estan cerca de todo!



weyler dijo:


> ¿no sera que no los fabrican? mi padre lleva 5 meses esperando a que le entregen un vehiculo



+10000000000000 No tienen stock siquiera y la cosa va de 5-8 meses de espera de media creo recordar.



Mick Andrews dijo:


> 1. Precios demasiado caros para el consumidor medio-alto con financiaciones abusivas, rozando la usura en algunos casos.
> 2. Calidades pésimas para lo que ofrecen, incluso en modelos llamados de "Alta gama".
> 3. Elevados impuestos, exigencias y control por parte de la administración.
> 4. Normativas cada vez más absurdas.
> ...



El analisis es bueno, la solucion no tanto.

Es mandar a tomar por culo la agenda 2030 de Europa, es decirle al fabricante que ni hacen flta tablets , ni sistemas espias , ni superelectronica y los fabriquen como antes.

Y que no prohiban nada, se aprovechen los de antes y dejen hacer conversiones de motores etc.

Eso ademas de que hagamos metanol, fueles sinteticos, biocombustibles, biogas y todo lo que podamos en territorio Europeo.

Vamos volver al modelo de exito y no depender tanto de polladas impuestas por agenda, Big Tech y gobiernos satanicos.



Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Me encantaría llevar un coche hecho / modificado por mi. Pero no nos dejan.
> 
> De hecho modificar un coche gasolina para convertirlo en uno eléctrico es una puta pesadilla inviable en este pais...cuando debería ser una solución factible y necesaria y fácil.
> 
> ...



La de deportivos, premiums o modelos nostalgicos se salvarian de la quema si se dejaran transformar ...



NoRTH dijo:


> retraso por que ni el cliente sabe lo que quiere
> podria seguir hasta el infinito





Alexrc dijo:


> Teniendo cuenta que un Golf de 105 cv vale 30000 euros ya me dirás



Hace 20 años te comprabas un R32 por ese precio...

El GTI y el TDI-GT te valian menos de 30k.

No tenia la mierda de pantallas tactiles que lleva el 8 ahora, menuda basura para clima-radio etc

Eso de quitar botones, creo que solo unas pocas marcas se estan dando cuenta del error y estan reaccionando a tiempo.

No hay casi deportivos o coupes de tipo medio o acceso.

Casi todo subebordillos de mierda (hay marcas sin berlinas, sin hatchbacks siquiera... y los SW solo hay en algunos modelos y marcas, MPV desapareciendo).


----------



## gabrielo (21 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??
> 
> 
> Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Se vé dia si y dia también, lo de Madrid Centro solo es el último ejemplo. Los políticos, sobretodo los de la Izmierda, odian los Coches... pero no los suyos lujosos, sino el tuyo. Dia si y dia también hacen normas, prohibiciones, impuestos, con...
> ...



llamas bolcheviques y son muchísimo peor los bolcheviques al menos si los pagabas te dejaban tener coches de fabricación rusa


----------



## urano (21 Ene 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Que esperas, los jovenes no tienen ni para comprarse una moto... casi todos se desplazan en patinetes o bicis.
> 
> Tener coche, carne y movil aceptable va a ser para gente rica.
> 
> Los pobres vamos a comer bichos, ir en patinete y tener un xiaomi de los mas baratos, e incluso la calefacción sera un lujo.




Que exagerado...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## greg_house (21 Ene 2022)

dcisneros dijo:


> Mucho nueva planta de baterías, mucho litio extremeño y mucho coche eléctrico en Seat pero si en este país de pandereta no ponen postes cargadores como en Europa, el coche eléctrico no despegará. Y seguirá siendo un país de diesels.



Humo


----------



## Corruptos (21 Ene 2022)

Seat Ibiza año 2015 precio 12.000 a 15.000 euros...

Seat Ibiza año 2022 precio de 20.000 a 28.000 euros..

de nada...


----------



## El Pionero (21 Ene 2022)

La crisis llega al sector del transporte de vehículos nuevos


El frenazo de la venta de vehículos nuevos y la caída de matriculaciones ha golpeado con fuerza al sector que se dedica al transporte de...




www.telemadrid.es


----------



## greg_house (21 Ene 2022)

Quieren que no se vendan coches pero que no se hunda el sector


----------



## Alexrc (21 Ene 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Al de la crisis civilatoria decirle que es libertad tener un coche para ir a currar de lo que si estudiaste (en casos especializados no te queda otra) y poder vivir en otro lugar porque ese no te cuadra, ni te has criado en el .
> 
> Y mas cuando tenemos que huir de grandes ciudades, que con esa filosofia la cantidad posible de trabajos es minima a realizar y que no todos queremos vivir en CIUDADES, y nos encanta el coche.
> 
> ...



Hoy en día por 30k o un poco o más puedes tener buenos compactos deportivos, claro hablamos de coches de segunda mano pero con pocos km. Por ejemplo un Megane RS, un Hyundai I30N, un León Cupra mk3. La moda Suv es un incordio realmente, se echan de menos los compactos de tres puertas y los coupés medios, aún hay algo que el mercado pero cada vez menos. Tanta pantallita acaba con uno


----------



## Macabrón (21 Ene 2022)

El automóvil, otrora símbolo de libertad e independencia, lo es hoy de todo lo opuesto. Es una tablet conectada a la DGT que se chiva de sí tienes ITV, seguro, multas, etc al día y si no, te multa o ni arranca. Hasta le meterán un software violeta de pago periódico para chivarse a tu mujer si te vas de putas. Y los kms recorridos a Hacienda para clavarte peaje. Durarán unos años como las lavadoras. Las baterías serán de alquiler y será más caro que la gasofa.


----------



## workforfood (21 Ene 2022)

Las fábricas en España de automóviles están regadas de millones de €, por eso no se van. Todo esos anuncios son tanteos de cuánto dinero le pueden sacar a la administración. Para España el sector del automóvil, entre importaciones motores y componentes y exportaciones el balance neto es 0.


----------



## MALASPINA (21 Ene 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Y los de los zulos? Jeje
> A ver si implosiona ya todo.



Pues te doy la razon


----------

